# okaloosa pier 1/6



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

DEAD..........Tide line came through right when I got there at 7 a.m. so fishing for bonita was dead all day even before the tide line came through, saw 6 good flocks of birds over crashing bonita but they were way down the beach to the west and they never came through the pier, Gerald caught the first pompano of the year so he gets the prize of the 240$ pier pass:letsparty, he caught that one and another on the same 2 hook rig and those were the only 2 pompano caught.I tried for flounder for a few hours with no luck then tried for pompano for the rest of the dayand only saw cruising mullet and 2 over-slot redfish, nobody caught anything else the whole day:banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

no bonita???

PCB pier has been on fire


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nope no bonita today because of the tide line brought in the bay water


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey mack did you get a new Shimano for Christmas ? They Rock!


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

no way cubs i got a new penn affinity 2000 and supplies to build a jig rod for pompano which i just got done building a week ago


----------

